# Is This A Bed Bug?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture.
Bed bugs do not have wings.
http://www2.epa.gov/bedbugs/introduction-bed-bugs


----------



## asktoh (Dec 18, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Need a picture.
> Bed bugs do not have wings.


Thanks for the info. I don't really have anything I can take a good picture with.

I didn't mean to make it sound like it had wings on its back like a fly. I did see its back split open kind of like shell and these two small clear things expand out, then it tucked them back in (but didn't fly).

Any way to make a positive ID on that description without me having to get an exterminator involved? I just need to know if 100% bed bug or no.

Thanks!


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

Without a picture, I'm going to say no. Call an exterminator or an entomologist. A bedbug infestion is not something to fool around with, and it will be worth peace of mind if you find out it's not bedbugs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most exterminators will come check it out for free.
Best for them to have the bug to look at.
What your describing sounds like a stink bug. No way to know without seeing it.
I posted a website that that tells you how ID if it's a bed bug.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You might take your example to your county health office. 

They have more information on those than you will ever really want to know.

ED


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

You have a beetle of some kind. Bed bugs are not beetles.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's a link with a good picture. Doesn't sound like a bed bug from your description.

http://www2.epa.gov/bedbugs


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

without a picture I'd say it looks more like a dinosaur....

get a flashlight and pull the corner of your mattress up....look underneath it and see what you find. If you have one, you have plenty more that would be noticeable.


----------



## asktoh (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I wish I could post a pic, and if I could I would. I also checked that link above, but I'm still a little iffy.

I called and I have an apt to take for someone to look at tomorrow. However, I want to make sure I'm informed when I walk in there. 

So one more question:

Even though there is no visuals, based on my description, is it 100% certain that a bed bugs back can't unfold like I saw (it split down the middle and kind of opened on each side like a two-piece shell with the things underneath) then laid back down. :huh:

Thanks


----------

